# video of movaldriver fishing



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

so i was at IN n OUT the other and look who i ran into

https://i.imgur.com/E1EBCOC.gifv


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Amazon Flex training video #20.

This video will demonstrate the approved method of acquiring same day offers...


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

"exceeded limit"


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Amazon Flex training video #20.
> 
> This video will demonstrate the approved method of acquiring same day offers...


Yeah, but can he do it while driving?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

They start 'em out young now. This is one of Jeff's many future minions. He's trying out the new Flex App Kids Edition.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

That's n0t him. It's his bot.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

he sure would get warning email "Amazon Flex has determined that you are accepting blocks using third-party apps or other automated methods."


----------

